# Looking for employment



## sproctor66 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have recently graduated from a small college, where I studied Medical billing, medical terminology, compliance and ethic laws, and Medical coding.

I have done my extern assignment, and I am out pounding the sidewalk.  I have sent out so far at least 30 resume's. Everyone wants at least 2 years experience. In the corporate world, and it is the opposite, it is all they want are new grads. And, they hire them in record numbers.  How does one get started without experience, who hires entry level employees. I am not certified yet, so until get a job, I can't afford to get certified. And, also I am studying for the exam at this time.

Can anyone offer me any advice, or better yet a JOB OFFER. (SMILE)

Sandy


----------



## companey (Aug 4, 2010)

Just a little something from my own experience I started at the front desk.  After a year the Medical biller was leaving and noticed I had some experience with aging and billing.  I was moved into this position. I had to prove that I can do it and wanted it. My Doctors sent me to get Certified and After 6 years of working here I am the Coding supervisor.  

I wish you all the luck and you can do this!!


----------



## sproctor66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Jessica,

And, I have been applying for receptionist positions in medical offices. I have only recently started looking for positions.  But, after seeing experience only, I was on the brink of getting worried.  But, yes I am definitely looking into medical receptionist positions.  And, I have receptionist/admin. background.

Thank you so much for responding, I feel encouraged already.


----------



## mamabird52803 (Aug 12, 2010)

I had went to a business and technical school for medical billing and coding for about a year and graduated with a certificate, took the cpc exam and failed! I started working a couple of different jobs. I worked in a plastic surgeons office as an office asst. then as a dental asst. I knew I wanted to do coding but everywhere I looked also wanted experience. Just by luck I got an interview at a billing company. Right off the bat I explained that even though I had no "hands-on" experience,that this is something I've been training for and this is what I wanted my career to be in. It must have been what she wanted to hear because I was working there soon after!After about 8months they had coding classes onsite,I took the test AGAIN and failed AGAIN by one point!Two weeks later took the retake and passed with a 74! Finally I was certified(last october actually). So now I had schooling and about a year and a half active coding. I recently left there and am currently working at a great place training physicians! Not too bad for a single mother of three huh?!! haha! My point is....apply everywhere even if they want experience,sometimes they might be the experience you need to get into a better place!
Erica Barden,CPC-NY


----------

